# Ο Μιχάλης Παπαγιαννάκης ήταν...



## nickel (May 26, 2009)

... ένας από τους ελάχιστους ανθρώπους, και ίσως ο μοναδικός πολιτικός, που, μιλώντας από τα αριστερά, μιλούσε όχι μόνο στην καρδιά μου και στο συναίσθημά μου, αλλά και στη λογική μου.

Η χώρα μας ατύχησε που δεν μπόρεσε να έχει πολλούς Παπαγιαννάκηδες σε καίριες θέσεις. Και από σήμερα είναι πιο άτυχη, πιο λίγη.


----------



## alkisti (May 26, 2009)

R.I.P.............


----------



## Liarak (May 27, 2009)

... πολύ καλός οικονομολόγος, ορθολογιστής αριστερός απαγκιστρωμένος από ταμπού και κολλήματα και με πολύ πολύ καλό χιούμορ. Είχε πει παραφράζοντας τον Αστερίξ και τον Σαρτρ : "Ανήκω στην άκρα δεξιά της άκρας αριστεράς"


----------

